# .htaccess - Umleitungs Frage



## Flextone (16. Januar 2007)

Hi,

ich probiere mich seite einiger Zeit in folgendem Problem:

domain.de/engine (direkt aufgerufen) soll auf domain.de leiten

aber 

wenn ich nun domain.de/xyz eintrage soll der zur domain.de/engine leiten.

Ich hatte mal was davon gehört das man erst eine Regel beenden muss, damit keine Schleife entsteht.

Nur wie? Ich finde keine Referenzen.

Danke


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. Januar 2007)

notiere im Anschluss an die Regel *[L]*

Das bewirkt, dass wenn diese Regel zutrifft, der Rewrite-Prozess gestoppt wird.

Da mod_rewrite ein Apache-Modul ist, findest du dazu alles Wissenswerte in der Apache-Dokumentation


----------



## Flextone (16. Januar 2007)

das suchte ich!

Dank dir!

*//EDIT *

macht er doch nicht.

habe nun folgendes:
Redirect /relaunch/engine http://www.domain.de/relaunch [L]
Redirect /relaunch/xyz http://www.domain.de/relaunch/engine [L]

bei /engine geht der auf /relaunch (GUT)
bei /xyz geht er wieder auf /relaunch

was ist da falsch?


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. Januar 2007)

:-(

Sorry...vergiss das [L] ...das hat ja garnix mit mod_rewrite zu tun


----------



## Flextone (16. Januar 2007)

aber Mod_Rewrite ist doch nicht das ich erfrage.

Ich frage nach nem Redirect.


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. Januar 2007)

Ja schon, bloss beim Redirect gibt es diese Flag, die den Prozess beendet, nicht.
Sie würde auch keinen Sinn machen, da dort bei jedem Redirect eine neue Serveranfrage gestellt wird,...das Redirect also aufs neue beginnt.


----------



## Flextone (17. Januar 2007)

Gibt es denn diese Art von Redirect?
Müsste man eventuell eine Art Regel davor schalten mit einem "Allow oder Disallow" das wenn ich von /xyz komme das ich auf /engine gehe und Disallow wenn ich von / komme und auf /engine gehen will.

Gibts da was ?!


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Redirect gehört zu mod_alias.
Da gibt es keine Möglichkeit die Schleife zu unterbrechen.
Du hast Dir die Schleife, dadurch dass Du von /relaunch/xyz zu /relaunch/engine..... und dort nach /relaunch umleitest, selber reingehauhen.
Du könntest das Probelm umgehen, in dem Du einen der beiden Redirects auf einen vHost bzw. einen tatsächlich anderen Host umleitest.
Hierzu kannst Du auch eine Subdomain verwenden..... sie darf halt nur nicht auf den selben Host wie Deine Domain verweisen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

